# Decisions, decisions



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Now I usually dislike these type of threads as everyone's opinion is different and what one person likes, another will hate.

So having said that, am thinking of changing my 2015 2.0 Fwd Manual for the new facelift one.

Realistically, even with a decent discount a TTS will be too expensive, so I've narrowed it down to the following:

1) 45 Black edition, Quattro, Stronic; or

2) 45 Black edition Fwd Stronic

both with auto climate

and either

1) comfort & sound pack, though really would prefer not to have advanced key, given the current issues re security; or
2) Audi sound system and front parking sensors

Now i can keep it under the £40k band by going for FWD/Stronic and just having the Audi sounds system & parking sensors, however I have B&O at the moment - will I miss it?

I've heard lots of people say once you've switched to Stronic, you won't go back - would this therefore be a good move from my current manual?

Finally, what is people's opinion on quattro. Part of me says no need, I don't lose traction that much at the moment, power not much different from current car and there's the added £310 road tax + extra tyre cost (as currently do around 15,000 miles p.a.) but it would be "nice" (but probably not essential).

Overall head says FWD Stronic with ASS and sensors, heart says quattro stronic with comfort pack!!

help!!


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

minsTTerman said:


> Now I usually dislike these type of threads as everyone's opinion is different and what one person likes, another will hate.
> 
> So having said that, am thinking of changing my 2015 2.0 Fwd Manual for the new facelift one.
> 
> ...


The car may not 'need'' quattro at that power level but it's a lot nicer to drive.

All the other options you mention are a matter of need / personal taste.


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

I would say that with 245ps quattro is a must. You can throw away everything else, but not it. ALso, it is a matter of preference, but I don't like fixed spoiler look on my RS, and miss cleaner look of electric spoiler on my regular mk3. So maybe take quattro s-line instead on black edition?


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

I'd go Quattro as it will feel like a bigger upgrade, and they seem to hold their extra value well. I've got the same as you (2015 Manual) and was loaned an A3 Quattro for a week at the end of last year. Definitely much preferred the drive even though the car itself wasn't amazing.

Also Climate control is worth having but I wouldn't go crazy adding everything. They don't add any resale value


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

Having the same problem deciding on a replacement. My TTS goes back in April, and I was at the dealers yesterday trying to get a price. I say 'trying', as although you can get a price using the configurator, it appears the dealer's system is not yet active, so no real idea of costs/discounts, although some good offers on CarWow.

I can't justify the cost of a new TTS, so have decided on either an S Line or Black Edition. Sorted the spec.: Quattro, auto, climate, sport display and Audi sound system, but can't make a decision on the benefits of the BE or colour. The fixed spoiler appears to be a marmite option, and mixed reviews on the 20" rims. Colour wise, an S Line is a no brainer: Daytona Grey, same as my TTS, but the BE gets lost with grey, so I'm having trouble deciding between tango red or turbo blue. Both look great in the publicity shots, but I'm not sure about living with either colour in the 'real world'.


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

Regarding B&O. I'm a lifelong B&O fan; my house is crammed with the stuff and I've even been to the factory in Struer. The sound from my B&O speakers/B&O tv is superb. I just can't see the benefit of B&O in a car. I'd go for the Audi sound system, and get some B&O stuff for the house where you can really appreciate it.


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

Quattro all the way. I had 180 PS in Octavia FWD and only thing I was really missing was was 4x4 drive. Even good tyres, on a decent, dry road had problems on first 2 gears.

I'd risk saying that whenever you get more PS than, say, 10% of mass expressed in kg, some power has to go to rear in order to use engine potential. That is talking about straight line, while obviously demands even more. With 245, 4x4 is going to make a real difference overall and give that extra confidence/safety in wet.

I have B&O and it's ok, but I'd never trade quattro for it. Anyhow - audio can be later retrofitted / upgraded (now electronics are being released all the time), drivetrain not so much.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Agree with the above about Quattro (for the '45' engine).

I see that Audi have redefined the Black Edition and, for me at least, made it less attractive.
You now get two things that I definitely wouldn't want (fixed rear spoiler, 20 inch rims), so S-line now seems a far better bet. B+O is now only in the Comfort and Sound pack and I would also happily give it a miss (at £1495 extra) if money was tight. You also get the advanced key with this C+S option, which many don't want. 
I would still spec the integrated nav, but that's also a £1495 option (part of tech pack).
I think that would come in a just under £40k, even with £575 spent on one of the extra cost paint options (e.g Daytona grey). All personal preference of course.


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

+1 to NAVI ( but after the Quattro  )
I have to say that it's really good - for me it's the first oem navi that is quite pleasant to work with...unlike most units I had to curse in other cars.


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

From the Audi configurator:

45 TFSI 6 speed manual front wheel drive = 0-60 5.9 seconds
45 TFSI S Tronic front wheel drive = 0-60 5.8 seconds
45 TFSI S Tronic quattro = 0-60 5.2 seconds


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Stronic and Q, drop the black pack..
Miss B&O, not heard the base version without Nav, but the one with Nav is 95% as good.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Why not something different like a cayman?


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

£40k for a new FWD 2.0T coupe??

How much is that going to cost in depreciation?

I'd be looking at used market. I can see a couple of 2016 TTRS on autotrader around that price, for example.

I don't think I'll ever buy a new car, knowing that I could get much more for my money used.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Quattro and S-tronic depend on what you use the car for.

If you want it to be more fun, quattro + manual might be nice for you.
If you just pootle around in it / commute / drive long distances, FWD + S-tronic isn't a bad choice if you want to save some money.
If you do both then quattro + S-tronic. That way you have the fun of quattro and the ease of s-tronic.

The thing is, quattro is worth it, if you use it, and even if you don't actively use it, it still makes driving safer. S-tronic while arguably less fun/engaging than a manual, is worth it just because it makes driving easier. If you like (or don't mind) a manual though, its probably not worth it.

Wouldn't bother with nav unless you use it a lot, its quite nice in the VC but its a ridiculous price. Same with B&O/Comfort pack.

I think the ASS is worth it, it sounds alright to me. Not amazing, but its quite a bit better than a standard sound system.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Rev said:


> The thing is, quattro is worth it, if you use it, and even if you don't actively use it, it still makes driving safer. S-tronic while arguably less fun/engaging than a manual, is worth it just because it makes driving easier.


I wouldn't even consider this car without Quattro. If it was rear-drive-only, I might, but I literally can't stand the FWD loaner A4's I've gotten, while I love the Quattro versions. FWD pretty much obviates this being a sports car. Torque steer and loss of traction when cornering on dry roads. Yuck!

S-Tronic is simply the better transmission for this car. I don't care if you like manuals (I do), it's just better.

Also, I wouldn't consider a car without convenience key. You're always going to find tin-foil hat wearing folk who think everything is a security issue. In the 0.0001% chance someone spoofs your fob signal, file an insurance claim.


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

Are you really thinking of paying 40k in cash? I would ask for pcp quotes for the models that interest you. There will be finance incentives as well as dealer discounts. The difference between the monthly payments will not be that great.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

A car spec right around the 40k mark is frustrating - I'd be looking at which options can be retro-fitted easily, ideally at same cost if the dealer can make it work just retro-fitted and thus off the invoice. It's frustrating that discount doesn't work to get it under - the tax calculation is based on RRP - so that is not an option either.

Personally if I couldn't get it under 40k I'd tick the boxes I want and make sure the extra tax feels worth paying, or find a way to get it under.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Maybe a stupid suggestion but:
Maybe choosing the cheapest/smallest alloy wheels that you can find? Audi rims are quite expensive and initially selecting the cheapest ones will lower the official bill for you.

After the sale you can "accessorize" the car buy buying the wheels you want either from Audi or actual rim manufacturer. 
Use the ones that Audi gave you as winter tyres?

Just a thought.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Does it have to be brand new? I bought a 2 month old TTS from dealers with loads of options (see signature) for not far off the £40K figure you mentioned...I also had the choice of one for 2.5K less than the one I bought but it didn't have all the options I wanted and was located up North....


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

So decision made....Quattro, Stronic Black edition 45TFsi with Auto climate, Audi Sound System, front sensors and VC "sport gauge" probably in Pulse Orange (i know, i know) and satin orange interior elements.

Re comments about Cayman, TTS, price etc - realistically Cayman is £50k with no/very little discount available. Judging by the price of the standard TT, then the TTS is going to be similar, but probably with discounts that will bring it down to £40-45k, where as I ended up paying just over £35k with discount and finance contribution. Yes the Cayman would've been great, but I just can't justify/don't want to spend that much on car....too much of the world still beckons for holidays!!


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

Just made the same choice, and signed on the dotted line yesterday for a 45 Black Edition with quattro, S-tronic, Audi sound system, sport dials, climate in Daytona. Got a 16% discount with delivery at the end of April. Handing back a TTS, I struggled to make a decision, seriously thought about waiting for the new TTS, which would have worked out about 46k before discounts, but apart from the 0.6 sec. improvement in the 0-60 time much of the additional stuff on the TTS I can live without. Agree with the thoughts about a Cayman; similar spec. about 52k, with little chance of a decent discount. Hope you enjoy the colour; the wife vetoed turbo blue (which I really liked), couldn't decide between tango red and orange, and ended up with the same colour as the departing TTS :?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

minsTTerman said:


> So decision made....Quattro, Stronic Black edition 45TFsi with Auto climate, Audi Sound System, front sensors and VC "sport gauge" probably in Pulse Orange (i know, i know) and satin orange interior elements.


Doesn't that take you just over the £40k price barrier though ?


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Pontypwl said:


> Just made the same choice, and signed on the dotted line yesterday for a 45 Black Edition with quattro, S-tronic, Audi sound system, sport dials, climate in Daytona. Got a 16% discount with delivery at the end of April. Handing back a TTS, I struggled to make a decision, seriously thought about waiting for the new TTS, which would have worked out about 46k before discounts, but apart from the 0.6 sec. improvement in the 0-60 time much of the additional stuff on the TTS I can live without. Agree with the thoughts about a Cayman; similar spec. about 52k, with little chance of a decent discount. Hope you enjoy the colour; the wife vetoed turbo blue (which I really liked), couldn't decide between tango red and orange, and ended up with the same colour as the departing TTS :?


Was the 16% discount just the dealers discount or did the % include any manufacturers discount - hope you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

The breakdown of the discount was, I think, £3250 manufacturers discount and £3300 dealer discount.


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

> Doesn't that take you just over the £40k price barrier though ?


Yes, but decided to get what I wanted. doing 15k miles a year, I'll spend enough on fuel, tyres servicing etc that I decided another £310 probably wont make much difference!!

If you pare back the spec to get it under £40k list price, I'd have only been disappointed for the next 3 or 4 years (albeit maybe not when the road tax is due!)

My discount was similar to Pontypwl, £3,250 finance contribution and around £3,900 discount. I'll pay the finance off straightaway.


----------



## MarcL2 (Jan 4, 2019)

Hope you don't mind me asking but where are people getting the 16% discounts. All my dealer is offering me is the £3250 off a new TTS Black Edition. Do most do this? This will be the 4th TT I have bought along with 6 other models from them. Feels like I'm being ripped off here!


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

Every time I approach a dealer to discuss finance, I always do some online research and take some quotes with me. Recently I've used CarWow and WhatCar? Leasing. I don't really haggle, just show the dealer the best quote, tell them I'd rather deal with someone local but I'm after the best deal, and be prepared to walkaway. They crunch the numbers and usually match the best online deal. Works a treat, certainly at Mercedes, Audi, Mini and Volvo


----------



## MarcL2 (Jan 4, 2019)

Pontypwl said:


> Every time I approach a dealer to discuss finance, I always do some online research and take some quotes with me. Recently I've used CarWow and WhatCar? Leasing. I don't really haggle, just show the dealer the best quote, tell them I'd rather deal with someone local but I'm after the best deal, and be prepared to walkaway. They crunch the numbers and usually match the best online deal. Works a treat, certainly at Mercedes, Audi, Mini and Volvo


Ok, thanks. I'm going to try another dealer that my mate uses to see what discount I can get. Problem being in North East Scotland is no choice of local dealer.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

MarcL2 said:


> Pontypwl said:
> 
> 
> > Every time I approach a dealer to discuss finance, I always do some online research and take some quotes with me. Recently I've used CarWow and WhatCar? Leasing. I don't really haggle, just show the dealer the best quote, tell them I'd rather deal with someone local but I'm after the best deal, and be prepared to walkaway. They crunch the numbers and usually match the best online deal. Works a treat, certainly at Mercedes, Audi, Mini and Volvo
> ...


Try the North West :lol:

You're going to have to ring around the UK and be prepared to travel for what you want...


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

minsTTerman said:


> though really would prefer not to have advanced key, given the current issues re security;


Don't worry about advanced key. When you are parking somewhere that's going to be in range of the key like on the front drive do the double click (key then handle within 10s) and keyless entry is disabled. When you park anywhere else you have the benefit of keyless entry. Sorted.


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Pontypwl
Who is your dealer. Carwow max discount from dealer showing £1500 with very little or nothing from dealers on a 40 sline s tronic tech pack with tints,auto climate ,interior light pack,turbo blue and blue satin interior??
Maybe discounts greater on BE 45?


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Now on Drive the Deal.. Looking at 40 sline stronic tech pack turbo blue, interior elements blue, delux aircon,led light pack.. £5842 discount


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

Sounds more like it!


----------

